# Saltillo Tiles--How do you clean them?



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I made the big mistake of putting Saltillo Tiles in my kitchen. They are (were) beautiful--but they're a big pain to keep clean. 

I sealed them, but they are still absorbent--therefore have become stained. I am of the mind that as long as they are clean, I don't mind.

However, it's bothering my Mr. Picky Husband and he wants me to hire someone to steam clean them. 

I say it wouldn't do any good. What do you think?


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

I use car wax on my bathroom wall tiles.I don't know if this is the same kind of tile or not,but it really helps keep our tile clean around the tub.Maybe you could test one if you have a spare one left and see if it helps. I wouldn't use wax on the floor though since it it is really slippery afterwards.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I remember seeing something about this in an old Sunset magazine. You might try searching their website to see if it's posted, or contact them and have them do the search.


----------

